# Bereich drucken lassen...



## capnog (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo..

ich hab folgendes Problem, ich möchte gern ein Teil einer Seite drucken lassen, weis aber nicht wie ich dieses umsetzen soll. Könntet Ihr mir vieleicht Tipps geben? Wie in dem unterem Bild zu sehn ist, möchte ich nur einen bestimmten Teil drucken lassen und nicht die komplette Seite.

ich hab mal ein Bild angehangen damit es verständlicher ist.


----------



## Gumbo (4. Oktober 2004)

Ich vermute mal, dass es in dem von dir beschriebenen Fall mit CSS gelöst wurde. Such mal bei Google nach „css druckversion“, dort wirst du entsprechende Anleitungen finden.


----------



## capnog (4. Oktober 2004)

Danke für den Tip hätte ich eigendlich auch selbst drauf kommen können


----------

